
Military-Industrial Complex Speech, Dwight D. Eisenhower, 1961 - Flenser
http://coursesa.matrix.msu.edu/~hst306/documents/indust.html
======
Flenser
_In the councils of government, we must guard against the acquisition of
unwarranted influence, whether sought or unsought, by the military industrial
complex. The potential for the disastrous rise of misplaced power exists and
will persist.

We must never let the weight of this combination endanger our liberties or
democratic processes. We should take nothing for granted. Only an alert and
knowledgeable citizenry can compel the proper meshing of the huge industrial
and military machinery of defense with our peaceful methods and goals, so that
security and liberty may prosper together._

